# شو رايكم بهذه الجهاز cnc



## uae_condor (9 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

انشالله عزمة على شراء جهاز cnc من هذه الموق
http://bluumaxcnc.homestead.com/Gantry-Router.html

شو رايكم في القطع الاكترونية المستخدمة هل هية جيدة وتصميم الجهاز

القطع بشتريها مفككه ونا بركبها بس هل استطيع شراء الجهاز كامل من هذه الموقع ارجو مساعدتي لضعف الانجليزي ^_^


شكرا


----------



## uae_condor (9 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## uae_condor (10 نوفمبر 2010)

للرفع

ارجو المساعدة ممن يجيد الانجليزي او له تجربة في الشراء من الانترنت

شكرا


----------



## uae_condor (11 نوفمبر 2010)

.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## aljn (17 مارس 2011)

حبيبي انا بقو اصنع وحده اريحلك لانو الواحد بخاف انو الموقع يكون نصاب ونادر ما تلاقي موقع شريف يعني ((في التأني السلامة وفي العجلة الندامه))


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم من اي البلاد انت حتى افيدك باقرب شخص يمكنك الاستعانة به بعد الله عز وجل؟


----------

